# Can anyone explain the preload dial?



## spartus625 (Mar 15, 2012)

I just purchased a 2012 Trek Marlin, and was messing around with the fork lock out and preload dial, and was wondering if anyone could explain the purpose of the preload dial. I notice the suspension stiffens or loosens when I rotation one way or the other. Also when I pull up on the handle bars as if to do a wheelie it feels/sounds as if the suspension is topping out prior to lifting the wheel off the ground is this normal? Does the preload have anything to do with this? If it helps this is what trek says about the fork.

"SR Suntour XCM w/mechanical lockout, preload, custom G2 Geometry, 51mm offset, 100mm travel"

Thanks


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

the preload helps to dial in your sag (amount fork/shock compresses wit rider weight)

the 'topping out' is a result of poor/no damping IMO.


----------



## vollmerj (May 11, 2010)

You'll want to adjust the pre-load on the bike since it's new and hasn't been adjusted. I have a Gary Fisher Marlin (one of the last models before they turned pure trek) and I believe that there are sag specifications found within the owner's manual. Go to this site and scroll down until you see "to set the pre-load on a fork" http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Content_10052_10551_-1_SuspensionForkAdjustment Use this site and the sag suggestions in the manual to solve this problem. Hope this helps, post back if you have any questions.


----------

